# Eclipse Luna SR2 (4.4.2)- Problem bei hinzufügen von Software



## paul1234 (8. Jun 2015)

Hallo, 
ich möchte den Swing-Designer hinzufügen. Leider dauert es ewig, bis verfügbare Software zum auswählen angezeigt wird. Mein downloadlink ist _Luna - http://download.eclipse.org/releases/luna]Luna Software Repository_
Ist das normal? Gibts noch einen anderen Link?

Gruß paul!


----------



## lam_tr (8. Jun 2015)

Früher habe ich es immer so gemacht, dass ich den WindowsBuilder, falls du das meinst, immer direkt als Zip runtergeladen und per update-site als Archiv installiert. geht recht schnell.

Gruss lam


----------



## paul1234 (8. Jun 2015)

Thema ist erledigt: beim 3.Anlauf hats geklappt.  Ich würde den Betreff ja gerne so markieren, weiß aber nicht wie


----------

